# Where In The World Is Malaysia Airlines Flight 370?



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Foil hat time people!! Where is this dang plane?! Why in the world do they not know yet? :shock:
I can't imagine what these families are going through. 
Conspiracy Theorists Take To The Internet 

Where In The World Is Malaysia Airlines Flight 370? Conspiracy Theorists Take To The Internet | Fast Company | Business + Innovation


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im at a loss of even what to think. mayhaps they should be looking for hostages and not oil slicks. with fancy satelites recording.. couldn't they back it up review the damn data?


----------



## Vagabond (Jan 14, 2014)

You'd think they would have a way to keep track of the things through gps or something. Somebody doesn't want it to be found, is what my tin foil hat says.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm with you! In this day, how is it we can't locate this plane? Or should we be asking why don't they want to find it?


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Right! Doesn't every plane have a Transponder? or something or other that constantly has the plane's location? If that is out or destroyed, then someone did that, and like Vagabond said, that sounds like someone didn't want that plane found... I haven't been keeping up on it or know anything particular about the case, that was just the initial thought I had, upon hearing of the news.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Some answers?
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/11/w...e-of-malaysia-airlines-flight-mh370.html?_r=0


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

They'll find it, when it cruises into London or LA with one of those missing nukes, how stupid are we supposed to be? We'll be lucky if it's just a staged kidnapping so omonkey can look big (to his self) but the way it's going, hope for the best expect the worst...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I am an airline guy and we are all scratching our heads right now? The triple 7 is one big honkin airplane to just disappear!
This aircraft has triple comm VHF radios, a SATCOM radio, an ACARS system (instant messaging/data for planes), CPDLC - a data link to air traffic, and old style HF
radios. The ACARS data supposedly stopped when radar contact was lost, not a good sign and some sort of electrical power loss.
It has been a long time since I have worked anything in that part of the world I need to check it out as to where radar coverage ends and you fly in a non-radar environment.
There are still quite a few places where you fly non-radar and controllers more or less follow you with paper and pencil and old style position reports.
Lots of questions for sure. My gut right now is they are searching in the wrong place, stay tuned!


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I bet I have a idea where they should check...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

oddapple said:


> They'll find it, when it cruises into London or LA with one of those missing nukes, how stupid are we supposed to be? We'll be lucky if it's just a staged kidnapping so omonkey can look big (to his self) but the way it's going, hope for the best expect the worst...


I didn't think about that until now.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

This is intersting, they are tracking it now.

Malaysian military now reveals it tracked MH370 to the Malacca strait - The Malaysian Insider


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Wait no.... I figured out what REALLLY happened.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't know. Sure makes ya wonder. I remember a day or so ago they were lookin for oil slicks and talking about stolen passports which is a whole story in itself. Now There are military agencies saying they had it on radar flying "very low" several hundred miles off course.. There is absolutely no ****in tellin what is going on right now.

It wouldn't surprise me if it was used down the road for some kind of delivery system. I will say this. I have absolute no doubt there is something fishy going on. Where is the black box? I was a diver inthe Valujet crash back in 1996 and have friends that have found other black boxes in other crashes over the years. They find them several miles deep and in some crazy ass places. It must have been turned off so it couldn't be tracked is the ONLY thing I can come up with.. Any other opinions are welcome but somethin is goin on IMO!!!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Silverback said:


>


Yes and when the passengers and crew are returned they will have been probed so bad they will think they are US taxpayers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NSA can read your email break in to your I phone but can't track one 777


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> NSA can read your email break in to your I phone but can't track one 777


 I was already thinking that.. I thin our government already know whats up. If not, we are really goin to be taking it in the can with no KY here pretty soon!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

A theory from a co-worker

The captain hijacked his airplane. The f/o may or may not be involved but lets say he is and this has been planned for some time.
The captain apparently is an airplane geek and knows every inch of the 777 and even has a complete 777 SIM at home. At a certain point
In the flight he turns off just about everything electrical including transponders, ADS-B, radios and turns off packs and opens outflow valve.
Passengers are dead very quickly and he continues a slow descent on his westerly heading. The news said the military radar tracked him
For several hundred miles westward then lost contact. I figure he is down to about 500 feet at this point and probably using a handheld GPS.
Safe over nice flat water no terrain just a few ships masts at worst he headed for Somalia where I think the plane snuck in and landed on 
A stretch of highway or remote airport. Passengers are all dead and whatever valuable cargo being carried (currency, gold, artwork) is now long gone
With the captain, f/o and any help they had. The aircraft was given over to the local Al Quida for use at a very soon date, stay tuned!

Who knows? He may be right ?


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> A theory from a co-worker
> 
> The captain hijacked his airplane. The f/o may or may not be involved but lets say he is and this has been planned for some time.
> The captain apparently is an airplane geek and knows every inch of the 777 and even has a complete 777 SIM at home. At a certain point
> ...


I ought to start writing the novel right now! :lol:

Would it be fiction, or non-fiction?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm looking at what else maybe going on. things like this are a useful distraction.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Mish said:


> Foil hat time people!! Where is this dang plane?! Why in the world do they not know yet? :shock:
> I can't imagine what these families are going through.
> Conspiracy Theorists Take To The Internet
> 
> Where In The World Is Malaysia Airlines Flight 370? Conspiracy Theorists Take To The Internet | Fast Company | Business + Innovation


In the link you provided it states two Italian passengers had their passports stolen. On another forum with no link provided a poster asserted that two Iranians used those passports to board this flight. Has anybody else heard anything about this? I guess after the fact facial recognition software could ID them but one would think someone would be monitoring to keep them from boarding to begin with.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Aliens.... Little green men with antennas.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes Mishtress I've been watching the lips and will obey.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

retired guard said:


> In the link you provided it states two Italian passengers had their passports stolen. On another forum with no link provided a poster asserted that two Iranians used those passports to board this flight. Has anybody else heard anything about this? I guess after the fact facial recognition software could ID them but one would think someone would be monitoring to keep them from boarding to begin with.


 I heard a few days ago about the 2 Iranians with stolen passports. The thing that makes me wonder is, how many people use stolen passports on a daily basis?! People actually think flying is SAFE! That's the scary part.. Something else, with all the so called security, you would think the terrorists would go for some other target. I used to be a locomotive engineer for the railroad. I could think of at least a dozen ways to cause "terror" on the tracks and not have to worry about a 1/10 of the security.. I mean really, what does a passenger jet hold 2-300 people? How many does an Amtrak hold, MORE THAN THAT!! People REALLY think they are safe. That is the ****in scary part!!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Terror assholes could hit malls,trains and busses without hardly any worries about security whatsoever. We have all this security at airports like that is the ONLY place bad guys will hit. It almost seems like show to me. My fiance and I flew to Florida in December. We went through security and they took her bottled water. She had a .45 caliber round buried in her bag she found when we got home. I wont mention what was in mine. So, you can't have a bottle of water but you can buy several bottles of liquor at the duty free area. I guess they don't realize that Vodka is ****ing flammable!!

Another one. How hard do you think it would be to walk in to about 20 schools across the country at the same time with some kind of terror plot on your mind?? How many people were supposed to be involved in 9/11? Just take each one of them with a bunch of homemade stuff and firepower and send em into schools??? But NO, that could never happen!!!


Mark my words, Schools or trains will be where the next one hits!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Its going to be like the attack in Mumbai India or the mall in Kenya or wherever that was. Yea we'll probably be screwed cause most police only carry handguns or shotguns. Then they will have a swat team whenever they show up. Other countries don't hesitate to call in their military when something really goes wrong. Even with that the one in Kenya actually lasted a few days.
There was an occasion when a middle eastern man with a ak-47 shot it up at a red light in Virginia. It was the last red light before you had to turn into cia headquarters! He made it to Pakistan but they finally got him later. I bring this up because they're always looking for criminal guns and not legal ones. The one he used was from a gun store. If they went after legal guns it would be like the drug war in Mexico.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Russia invades Cramea- they cant do that!

Look! a plane!:!:


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

The 777 is fly by wire, The pilots don't directly move the control surfaces or engines. What if the planes computer was hijacked and it was being flown remotely. I believe that the Iranians had hijacked one of our drones a couple of years ago.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I heard a few days ago about the 2 Iranians with stolen passports. The thing that makes me wonder is, how many people use stolen passports on a daily basis?! People actually think flying is SAFE! That's the scary part.. Something else, with all the so called security, you would think the terrorists would go for some other target. I used to be a locomotive engineer for the railroad. I could think of at least a dozen ways to cause "terror" on the tracks and not have to worry about a 1/10 of the security.. I mean really, what does a passenger jet hold 2-300 people? How many does an Amtrak hold, MORE THAN THAT!! People REALLY think they are safe. That is the ****in scary part!!


the Iranian with the stolen passport was supposedly fleeing Iran to seek asylum in Germany! not everyone with a stolen passport is a terrorist! perhaps he was important enough to have disappear?! And for the sake of flying in unauthorized air space, is it possible it was intercepted and now there is a huge cover up, seems we are not getting all of the info!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

jro1 said:


> the Iranian with the stolen passport was supposedly fleeing Iran to seek asylum in Germany! not everyone with a stolen passport is a terrorist! perhaps he was important enough to have disappear?! And for the sake of flying in unauthorized air space, is it possible it was intercepted and now there is a huge cover up, seems we are not getting all of the info!


if it was some Joe Shmoe from the US,Canada or Switzerland. I would say a stolen passport is no biggie. But if they are form say Iran,North Korea or a Stan. Makes you want to dig a little deeper..


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

cut n paste from a cat over on the hayabusa (sport touring bike) board-


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The flight crew put it on autopilot to participate in the wet t shirt contest then got too drunk to fly so they left a house cat at the control system. And for the record it was medical pot in the cargo bay.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

i don't know if I said it here or another prepper page

the "fake/stolen passports" this is so common in air security it's not funny, so no alarm bells there

the first tracking report I seen when the plane went missing put it over China...

next report in the pacific near Vietnam...

I'm waiting for a report saying it was over north Korea, and they shot it down thinkin it was a US spy plane..

any more stealth planes reported missing lately?? lol

I'm torn between lost and aliens...

another report came out that the mobile phones of the passengers rang out?? 

and they still can't track the black box... this story will never add up...


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Since there are not signals from the black box, nor can they find any debris, and radar shows that the plane was last seen hundreds of miles off their route, I think that it may be possible that it has been hijacked/stolen perhaps even by it's pilots. How much would a 777 be worth and would there be people willing to kill all of the passengers for it?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

and if it was stolen, all the spies we have monitoring airports would have reported a plane with Malaysia marking landing somewhere.... 

yes there is value of the aircraft... maybe a terror value more than anything but it still.doesn't add up, those planes need a real runway to operate...

and a military radar tracking a civilian aircraft that may be the flight, or may not be the flight... just another civilian aircraft flying into the coverage area... 

we will never know


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Lots of abandoned air strips from WWII in the area, probably not useable but who knows? That thing probably had the range to make it to Tehran international.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Boss! the plane the plane!

Thank you Tattoo...shall we go greet our guests.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Check the rubble in New York. Gas explosion yeah right. They flew the plane under radar but just didn't make the new trades center.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

God, I love speculation. Anybody check Craig's List.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

paraquack said:


> God, I love speculation. Anybody check Craig's List.


I think e-bay would be a much better option.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The copilot had a liking to the lost series so he decided to recreate the series.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

We can read a newspaper from space but have no idea where a 777 is. How bout that!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

If those engine data messages were really going out for 4 to 5 hours they have a really good idea where that plane is. I'm sitting here looking
at one of my company engine reports on a 767 GE engines and it shows time sent in UTC, LAT/LONG, weight of the aircraft, total fuel , altitude, callibrated airspeed,
mach number, total air temperature, actual outside air temp, fuel flow per engine, oil pressures and quanity, exhaust gas temp both engines, power settings,
engine rotation speeds, engine bleed condition, engine vibration numbers. 

From what I hear these reports are pretty much the same from arline to airline.

These get sent by every one of our planes multiple times inflight. Power plant engineering looks at the data and knows well in advance when something doesn't look right .


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

It was flown to area 51
Draw your own conclusions---


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

From what I heard them say the contact with the engines and satellite was not a complete transmission only a hand shake.
Two parts to the system one that makes the connection one that send the rest of the data. 
This keeps getting stranger everyday.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've got a friend (whom I trust) working for Rolls Royce, the manufacturer of the engines. He confirmed the aircraft was doing data dumps via satellite to RR and Malaysia Airlines for about 5 hours. Everyone I know in them aircraft industry is scratching their heads.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

It gets curiouser and curiouser---


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

It may seem like a big plane, but it is a much, much bigger ocean. I think it is in the bottom somewhere and will never be found. Some debris may drift ashore someday, who knows.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Mish said:


> Foil hat time people!! Where is this dang plane?! Why in the world do they not know yet? :shock:
> I can't imagine what these families are going through.
> Conspiracy Theorists Take To The Internet
> 
> Where In The World Is Malaysia Airlines Flight 370? Conspiracy Theorists Take To The Internet | Fast Company | Business + Innovation


Sorry, what a waste of time, effort, thought and ...... Gah What a waste of time

Don't get caught up in the current DISTRACTION

Anything that makes the "mainstream" media is must put there to distract you from the real stories.

I really have no clue what happened to that jet (distraction)

But I have been watching the stock market and the price of PM's a lot

I would appreciate a forum where I didn't hear so much sheep bleating!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Sorry, what a waste of time, effort, thought and ...... Gah What a waste of time
> 
> Don't get caught up in the current DISTRACTION
> 
> ...


Excellent point Rancher. The markets are down about 2% this week and nothing in the media about it because an airplane full of Chinese nationals and two Iranian hijackers went missing, plus Ivan is fixing to invade Ukraine. Did anybody notice New Zealand raised their interest rates this week? Has that even been reported in the U.S.?

Do pay attention to the right hand, but not at the expense of noticing what the left hand is doing too.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Here is an interesting read. I don't know how many of you remember last month where 2 former Navy Seals were killed onthe Maerske Alabama ship, the same one that was hijacked a few years ago. Anyway, they didn't give any descriptions to how they were killed. There is an article inthe EU Times today that kinda puts it together witht he Malasian aircraft. here is the link, tell me what you think.. Russia ?Puzzled? Over Malaysia Airlines ?Capture? By US Navy | EUTimes.net


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You don't think this could be a way for the Kremlin to try to move public opinion away from their invasion of Crimea?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

You never know. It wouldn't surprise me if they change the tail number,pack it full of explosives or (wmd) and fly it back here as a different commercial aircraft.. This could turn out to be real ugly in the end..


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> You never know. It wouldn't surprise me if they change the tail number,pack it full of explosives or (wmd) and fly it back here as a different commercial aircraft.. This could turn out to be real ugly in the end..


That was my first thought when it looked like it didn't crash in the ocean. I mean, who would question a 777?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The latest track leads straight to Iran. With the two people from Iran with stolen passports it would only make sense.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Re-fuel, arm up and wait for the head muzzy here to give the all clear after ordering ours to stand down....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.wtop.com/?nid=893&sid=3581458

Makes sense with them being young.
I had alot of faith in these systems. You would think this stuff would be secure!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Liars!!!
Dharma Initiative Denies Responsibility for Missing Malaysian Flight - The Daily Currant

Please, please, please tell me someone will get this joke!!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm guessing it's probably being loaded with it's "Cargo" for a special delivery to D.C.!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

MALAYSIAN MYSTERY
Maldives residents report 'low flying jumbo jet'
Early on March 8, same day as disappearance
Published: 9 hours ago

(MALAYSIAN STAR) - PETALING JAYA: Residents of Kuda Huvadhoo in Dhaal Atoll in the Maldives reportedly saw a "low-flying jumbo jet" flying over houses early in the morning of March 8, the same day Malaysia Airlines flight MH370 went missing.

In a report by Maldivian daily Haveeru, residents described the aircraft which flew over Kuda Huvadhoo at around 6.15am as being white, with red stripes across it.

This colour scheme is very similar to the livery used by Malaysia Airlines on its aircraft - including the Boeing 777 used for MH370.

Eyewitnesses who saw the aircraft agreed that it was travelling in a north to south east heading towards Addu, the southern tip of the Maldives, and all commented on the very loud noise the aircraft made when flying over the island.

Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2014/03/maldives-residents-report-low-flying-jumbo-jet/#u2JdxM4wfbOPIpgI.99


----------



## SurvivalInstinct (Mar 2, 2014)

I apologize but I had to...


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Trolls, newbs.greenhorns, 

I am sorry

Who the **** really cares and if you do you are a loser sheeple

What a distraction!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Silverback said:


>


If 9/11 is still a mystery this is Alice down the looking glass.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I am beginning to think we need this guy....
http://cdn.hark.com/swfs/player_16x16.swf?pid=wywpnnrjkp


----------

